# Polygonum sp?



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

I picked up this plant yesterday in trade at the NEAPS meeting. It was collected locally in Ct and my friend has been growing it in his aquarium. He said it grows pretty slow and very straight. The pic is not that great so I will try to describe it a little also: The phot is mostly submersed growth although the last node and flower where from where it proke the waters surface. Both submersed adn emersed leaves are 1.75-2" long and 1/4" wide, smooth edged and lancelote shaped. Emersed leaves are plain green while submersed leaves are green with a slight purple hue, purple hints along the edge adn a singe purple vein running down the center. Underside of submersed leaves are whitish-purple with very fine purple veining. The flowers are very tiny, only 1-2mm overall, white with a pink shade to them.

Any ideas?










Submersed leaf:


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Yes, that's definitely a _Polygonum_. Look at the following link. Notice the flowers and especially the third photo down. All Polygonums have a sheath around where a leaf emerges called the ocrea. It's not as evident submersed, but it's definitely there.

Polygonum hydropiperoides page

I'm not saying that's _P. hydropiperoides_, which, in my experience stays green submersed. There a whole bunch of native ones that often look nearly identical. More shots of both emersed and submersed growth would help.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

OK, this is as best a match as I have found. It looks like a very good possibility and I would be inclined to say that was definately it, except I don't trust myself enough.

Poylgonum pensylvanicum L.
PLANTS Profile for Polygonum pensylvanicum (Pennsylvania smartweed) | USDA PLANTS


----------

